# Lincoln Logs in a Cardboard Tube and a plain old box of wooden blocks.



## Runnoft (Nov 15, 2015)

At my grandparents house we had many toys.  All were very simple.  Lincoln Logs.  Several wheel shaped magnets.  Pick-UP Sticks made of wood, etc.  The thing we played with the most was a large box of wooden blocks cut and sanded by grandpa.

Nothing plugged in.

Grandpa had the first fancy color TV I ever saw but only watched it for St. Louis Cardinal Games.  I would sit on the floor and he would pace the room behind me, muttering and griping about game decisions.  This was the only time I saw him be negative.
Then grandma would come in and complain about the drunk Cardinals announcers and soon it was shut off...unless it was close.

We listened to most games on the radio, on the front porch.

That house was filled with love and security and Christian kindness.  We didn't need much else, but maybe grandma's food.

Runnoft


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

Yes, Runnoft, the good old days.  Sadly they seem to be gone.  I know what you mean though.  Some would say you are lucky to have such wonderful memories.


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 16, 2015)

*No electronics and no junk food at Grandma's*



Linda said:


> Yes, Runnoft, the good old days.  Sadly they seem to be gone.  I know what you mean though.  Some would say you are lucky to have such wonderful memories.




I also remember grandma would not let 
junk food into her house.

If you wanted sweets you got a cream and sugar sandwich.

She had only one weakness.  Pepsi.  About once a week, Pepsi with popcorn.  We thought it was geat.  Throw in some apple slices and mmmm it was good.


----------



## Pappy (Nov 16, 2015)

Not many sweets in grandmas house either. I do remember Ginger Snaps and Vanilla Wafer cookies at times. The big "sweet" get together was in the winter when the hand cranked ice cream maker came in from the closet. Brain freezes and tummy aches for some, but it was worth it.


----------



## Runnoft (Nov 16, 2015)

*You know, that is exactly right except...*

We did it in warm weather, sitting in the shade.
When it first was started every kid took a turn or did not get to eat.  When it got tough,every adult took a turn, with my dad having the last go.

I remember zero ill effects.  But it was another sweet that grandma allowed.


----------

